# im sure my hedgie hates me



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

so when i got her at like 8 weeks, in october 2013 she rolled into a ball and huffed a lot but as she got used to me and my sent she became really tame and loved sleeping and cuddling up in my neck. lately i have not been holding her as much as i used to, now she is so grumpy she huffs at absolutely anything and everything...i have also put her in a bigger cage recently and it seems like she likes it but since then her personality has also changed a bit....if i try pick her up she huffs at me and then licks me and tries to jump out of my hands and get away from me. she literally wont sit still at all. during the day when shes sleepy i take her out and let her lie with me and nap but then after a few minutes she starts with the licking, huffing etc then i put her back cause its impossible to hold her. ive tried the worn shirt in the cage thing...not working..she used to take food out my hand now she refuses...PLEASE HELP????how do i get my hedgie tame again if she wont let me hold her at all?:sad:


----------



## Dread_Faerie (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you using a different soap or perfume? It may be that she doesn't like the smell.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Second the, "Do you smell different?" Additional culprits could be changes in laundry detergent, occupational changes that leave new smells (for example, food service, car maintenance, and beauty industry can all be very smelly occupations that are hard to wash off completely!)

She could also be developing her adult personality of wanting to explore, so not so much hating you as she is busy with things to explore and places to sniff. If you want to snuggle an explorer, trying at different times (early morning or evening when they're sleepy) may be more effective.

And, your reduced time in handling her could have set you back in the bonding process. Be patient, be calm, and make a point of trying to spend time with her every single night even if you can't put in a full 30 minutes.


----------



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you, yes i could possibly smell different...i recently got a new cream for Christmas... and when i was using camphor cream on my hands thats when it started...i cant remember what cream and body was i was using when i first got her though. she is very hyper and loves sniffing so she is probably the exploring type but she never used to be..


----------

